# Further PROOF That The DOJ ( Rod Rosenstein ) and The FBI need to be Purged....



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone who has basic understanding of :

A. Computers 
B. Networks
C. A LIAR !

Knows that Rod Rosenstein is now one of the Biggest and Boldest Liars this 
Country has residing within its borders....
This subhuman Lying Criminal is beyond corrupt, he is now solidly in the ranks 
of the whole Criminal Network that is engaged in a coup to bring down our
POTUS by any means possible....

There's no need to reiterate the past circumstances that have led up to this crap, 
what does need to be pointed out is what they are up to and how they are setting
the playing field. These guys know they have been caught red handed in a scandal
of astronomical proportions, so as any LIAR will do ....they pile on the lies....
Those twelve Russian Intel Officers are one BIG fabrication by Robert Mueller and 
his band of Thugs, indicted on charges that CANNOT be proved because there is 
no evidence to support this latest addition to the Mueller Fairy Tale...
What is further obvious is the timing of this release...
1. While POTUS was meeting with the Queen of England.
2. Before his meeting on Monday with Vladimir Putin.
3. After the disaster played out with Peter Strzok ( He's Evil and anyone who watched it KNOWS ! )

At about 10:20 Rod Rosenstein exposes what will happen to the indictment...
They will bury it and NO charges will be brought forward....Why ?
Because they do not have ANY evidence what so ever to support this Friday 
afternoon dump of a Fairy Tale ....







Credit goes to Sundance @ Conservative Treehouse for exposing the BIGGEST 
scandal to date....

Do your research and you will see that we are in the midst of a Coup on the 
President of the United States...This is NO JOKE !

All of my past " information " posts lead up to what is transpiring going forward.

As soon as Rod Rosenstein was done with his Kabuki theater conference you will
notice that Adam Schiff hit hard delivering/selling the false narrative...
Soon after Chuck Schumer went to Twitter to demand YES demand that POTUS
cancel his meeting with Putin, why....I'll tell you why !
Because this whole Russian Narrative is falling apart at the seams....Not one man
charged with crimes by Mueller has anything to do with Russian Collusion to 
install Donald Trump as President. Rod Rosenstein admitted to that fact again 
today in the video above.....
They have been caught in one of the BIGGEST Crimes of the Century, the crime of
manufacturing Lies to create a Dossier that supported further Lies to open up
FISA warrants to spy on a Presidential Candidate of the United States. And 
further more to continue that spying while he is Our President !

Link to the FISA Warrant :

https://www.scribd.com/document/349542716/Top-Secret-FISA-Court-Order-President-Obama-Spying-on-Political-Enemies?campaign=SkimbitLtd&ad_group=725X700959Xf191e226be445dfc5e4f00e0450054c2&keyword=660149026&source=hp_affiliate&medium=affiliate

This second link below is very telling, why ?
BECAUSE THERE IS NO EVIDENCE TO SUPPORT THIS INDICTMENT !
NONE !
NADA !
ZERO !

https://html2-f.scribdassets.com/7xwm631n5s6heqel/images/1-5e3b67dfe5.jpg

The whole thing is a Lie to cover for what they have done....
Which is initiate a coup on a sitting President....

Why would Sen Mark Warner on a Friday after this shit box of Lies is dumped
come out and Demand that POTUS never be left alone with Vladimir Putin....
Why would he say that...I'll tell you why because he just set up another false 
narrative to work with after the Monday meeting....
This is sick what we are witnessing .....

Do your research and you will see that I have brought forth the TRUTH !


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

*Rod Rosenstein*
*Robert Mueller ( And his complete band of Thugs. )*
*Eric Holder*
*Loretta Lynch*
*Hillary Clinton*
*Bill Clinton*
*Barrack Obama aka Barry Soetoro aka Bath House Barry aka The Golden Child*

*And soooo many more belong behind bars for life.....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Democrats = Evil


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rod Rosenstein*
> *Robert Mueller ( And his complete band of Thugs. )*
> *Eric Holder*
> *Loretta Lynch*
> ...


How many grandchildren does Loretta have?
signed, the tarmac chronicles.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many grandchildren does Loretta have?
> signed, the tarmac chronicles.



*Zero I'm pretty sure....unless you count Bathhouse Barry....*

*How long did Bill wait on the Tarmac for her plane to land to casually run into her ?*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Again with another nincompoop here and his 6,000+ posts on what is probably the shortest lifespan of the four separate iterations of the old “kitchen” with espola and JAP debating little girls’ underwear.  Who was obsessed with that issue, refresh my memory?

Clinton was President now over 17-25 years ago.  If he committed a crime the Trump appointed and Republican controlled Senate consented DOJ tip officials would have indicted him by now.  At least I’ve got my weekend stash of pot now.  And the lift back to Lake Manor by the nice fellas I was waiting with was a nice breezy relief from the heat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> Anyone who has basic understanding of :
> 
> A. Computers
> B. Networks
> ...


The custodians of the information that Hillary moved over an unsecured server are trying to cover their behinds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The custodians of the information that Hillary moved over an unsecured server are trying to cover their behinds.


By investigating something totally unrelated? Nutter logic . . . makes as much sense as questioning Strzok.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By investigating something totally unrelated? Nutter logic . . . makes as much sense as questioning Strzok.


Thanks for making my case for me.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

nononono said:


> Anyone who has basic understanding of :
> 
> A. Computers
> B. Networks
> ...


Wow!   So I finally had some time to research 4nos deep state theories.  I was in the waiting room of my proctologist.  They always make you wait forever.  But that’s neither here nor there. 

And dang if his theories now make sense.  My own research came up with a videotape of his own moment of clarity.  Here it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thanks for making my case for me.


Try as you might you aren't changing a thing . . . but if it helps your mental state, by all means continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try as you might you aren't changing a thing . . . but if it helps your mental state, by all means continue.


You posting "By investigating something totally unrelated" has been the point all along.  You people are hunting/investigating things that are so unrelated.  Wreaks of desperation.  Not that I want you to abandon your platform.  Agree I'm not changing anything.  Why would I?  I'm happy to watch you people carry your flag to the ends of the earth......take your inflatable baby Trump with you too.  Please continue


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By investigating something totally unrelated? Nutter logic . . . makes as much sense as questioning Strzok.


*Man can you push shit uphill...*
*I hope you get paid for the Lies you*
*propagate/promote daily on this Forum......*
*It would be fine if you were telling the TRUTH, but*
*your not and each new post shows the further lengths you*
*will extend your lies ! You should be very embarrassed with*
*the Crap you spew........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

The FBI's Lack of Curiosity About A Foreign Power Getting 30K Hillary Clinton Emails Is Astounding
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2018/07/14/fbis-lack-curiosity-foreign-power-getting-30k-hillary-clinton-emails-astounding/


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try as you might you aren't changing a thing . . . but if it helps your mental state, by all means continue.



*When the TRUTH comes out you will see the light......*
*Until then you can keep whippin that DNC " Mueller " for *
*your own pleasure....It's pure fantasy what you post on here...*

*And ....clean up yur mess will ya, no one wants to step in*
*that shit.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You posting "By investigating something totally unrelated" has been the point all along.  You people are hunting/investigating things that are so unrelated.  Wreaks of desperation.  Not that I want you to abandon your platform.  Agree I'm not changing anything.  Why would I?  I'm happy to watch you people carry your flag to the ends of the earth......take your inflatable baby Trump with you too.  Please continue


Your choice to be an idiot is of no concern to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your choice to be an idiot is of no concern to me.


You have no choice.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have no choice.


Correct.
Idiots have no choice but to be idiots.
This observation should be of concern to the idiot in question, but he's an idiot so...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Correct.
> Idiots have no choice but to be idiots.
> This observation should be of concern to the idiot in question, but he's an idiot so...


I wonder if he is a self aware man?
Not I don't.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if he is a self aware man?
> Not I don't.


"Not I dont"?
What are you, an idiot?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Correct.
> Idiots have no choice but to be idiots.
> This observation should be of concern to the idiot in question, but he's an idiot so...


His post was more succint than my post.  But only because he knows I’m right.  We’re a long way from collusion at this point.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Not I dont"?
> What are you, an idiot?


Shhh, I am just trying to make dummy du feel betta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> His post was more succint than my post.  But only because he knows I’m right.  We’re a long way from collusion at this point.


I was walking down the Vegas strip with .y buddies years ago and one of them wanted to walk to another casino, another buddy said it was too far and the other guy said "you can see it" and the other one said " you can see the mountains too."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Congress Preparing To Impeach Rod Rosenstein As Early As Monday, Report Says
22 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.dailywire.com/news/33070/congress-preparing-impeach-rod-rosenstein-early-ryan-saavedra?amp&ved=0ahUKEwjjsp7S1aHcAhWC2YMKHQZ8CFYQqUMIRDAH&usg=AOvVaw103cV6PT-OeMjmTpi6hFKn


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Shhh, I am just trying to make dummy du feel betta.


You're a giver too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a giver too.


I learned from the best.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I learned from the best.


*I'm studying under both of you.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm studying under both of you.....*


Smart, and fulfilling.
Giving to others feeds the soul.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a giver too.


Best Beef Jerky I’ve ever had!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Best Beef Jerky I’ve ever had!!


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Best Beef Jerky I’ve ever had!!


Shhhh!
We dont want him getting too full of himself.
Givers need discipline.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Take the Pill Mr Mueller.....Take the Pill !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Take The Pill Mr Mueller.......Take the Pill !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

*Take The Pill Mr Mueller.......Take the Pill !!!!*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Jul 16, 2018)

Gentlemen.  Please calm down. 

We have a small incident that requires you all to return to your beds.  

There is nothing to be concerned about.  

One of our chronic residents has blocked himself inside the nurses’ lounge, and has started repeating incoherent passages from his self-described ‘My Struggle’ composition notebook on the sanitarium’s internets terminal. 

It’s best for now that no one approach the lounge door but the trained staff from the fifth floor security detail.  

Even the slightest provocation, such as  saying “boo”, could set him off on further mental instability and spiraling insanity.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Gentlemen.  Please calm down.
> 
> We have a small incident that requires you all to return to your beds.
> 
> ...



*I'm glad you see your personality in that " Movie ".....*
*You project a bit much at times though......Now go back to bed Bob....*
*The " Comfort " cookies n milk will arrive shortly...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Gentlemen.  Please calm down.
> 
> We have a small incident that requires you all to return to your beds.
> 
> ...


Im afraid its the entire ward thats gone ape shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

Ive also been informed that one of our Navy ships has gone rogue, and is out hunting for the POTUS.
God help us.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

*These are very unusual times here in the United States......*
*The POTUS is exposing the corruption on a Massive scale !*

*I predict another Democrats head will explode in 5...4...3....2...1*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Jul 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm glad you see your personality in that " Movie ".....*
> *You project a bit much at times though......Now go back to bed Bob....*
> *The " Comfort " cookies n milk will arrive shortly...*


Noey, that’s very amusing, but of course  you meant to say the *book* written by the late great Ken Kesey, not the subsequent film adaptation produced some years later.  

A book is a large collection of words, formed into many sentences, further compartmentalized into paragraphs, and finally into chapters.  These words are printed on paper, double-sided, and usually form 200-300 pages in total.  The coloring and comic books you read are very elementary examples.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Noey, that’s very amusing, but of course  you meant to say the *book* written by the late great Ken Kesey, not the subsequent film adaptation produced some years later.
> 
> A book is a large collection of words, formed into many sentences, further compartmentalized into paragraphs, and finally into chapters.  These words are printed on paper, double-sided, and usually form 200-300 pages in total.  The coloring and comic books you read are very elementary examples.


*A Human is composed of six major elements O, C, H, N, Ca, P and five minor elements K, S, Na, Cl, Mg....*
*This composition/mix of elements is the basis of molecules called nucleotides that formulate the DNA of*
* each human, there are 46 chromosomes that dictate your particular character make up....*
*When a certain pairing is off or the composition is not correct you end up with a deformity that does not*
*function as originally planned, when you get large groups of these " Like " deformities they tend to *
*congregate together....thus forming a large body of deformed humans that do not function properly.*
*This group/body should be able to be easily identified, but they can hide among normal Humans until*
*they open their mouth, put pen to paper or as in your case Fat Slob Bob.....post your thought patterns...*
*This Party/Group presently Identifies itself as Democrats/Progressives/Socialists.*

*A. Eradication was used in the early ages...*
*B. Reprogramming should be attempted before falling back on (A.) ....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A Human is composed of six major elements O, C, H, N, Ca, P and five minor elements K, S, Na, Cl, Mg....*
> *This composition/mix of elements is the basis of molecules called nucleotides that formulate the DNA of*
> * each human, there are 46 chromosomes that dictate your particular character make up....*
> *When a certain pairing is off or the composition is not correct you end up with a deformity that does not*
> ...


Why are espola's eyes so close together?


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

*Comic and Coloring book references are indicators of the base synaptic functions *
*that flow through that deformed brain of Fat Slob Bob's....*

*Your move beotch.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are espola's eyes so close together?


*According to the photos he's posted on this forum it is NOT a genetic trait...*
*It appears to be a condition that has arose from having his " Melon " squished*
*in car doors over the decades as a result of being caught with property that *
*was NOT initially his to take.....Reversal is very costly and can correct the *
*physically induced deformity, the " Spola " should be warned that if he falls back *
*on previous habits the subsequent " Melon " squishings could cause a deformity*
*that cannot be corrected. Thus living the rest of his life with a face like Hillary's*
*crotch.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

nononono said:


> *According to the photos he's posted on this forum it is NOT a genetic trait...*
> *It appears to be a condition that has arose from having his " Melon " squished*
> *in car doors over the decades as a result of being caught with property that *
> *was NOT initially his to take.....Reversal is very costly and can correct the *
> ...


Im not buying it.
Ive seen it before in the Ozarks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are espola's eyes so close together?


He's a flounderer.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2018)

*Hillary's Crotch.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2018)

*The Democrats are ready for their group lobotomy .........*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Next week a trial starts against Paul Manafort.....a Kangaroo Court Trial....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2018)

*Bill Browder.......Hmmmmmmmmmmm.....He needs to go down.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2018)

*Shut Down The Witch Hunt NOW !*


----------

